# Our new puppy Nico!



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

After a grueling search we finally brought our new baby home last Friday! We keep pinching ourselves because he is literally so perfect and wonderful. So far I’ve never had an easier pup, I’m sort of waiting for a piano to fall on my head...Could this little angel be punking me?>


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

*More photos*

Can't post more than one photo at a time, so here is another.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Very exciting! Cute photos! Can you remind us of who his dog siblings are?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congratulations! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Very exciting! Cute photos! Can you remind us of who his dog siblings are?


He is our only baby ATM, but our second Hav. My previous Hav was named Apollo.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

awww so cute. Love him in his toy basket.


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

He's so adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

jay_39 said:


> He's so adorable! Congratulations!!


Thank you! How close are you to your big day?

I feel like we've both been waiting a long time lol.


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Cmward said:


> Thank you! How close are you to your big day?
> 
> I feel like we've both been waiting a long time lol.


I'll be very interested to hear how things go with Nico through the next few weeks!  It has been a long time! I have six weeks to go...argh!!!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

He is sooo cute. Congratulations!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

jay_39 said:


> I'll be very interested to hear how things go with Nico through the next few weeks!  It has been a long time! I have six weeks to go...argh!!!


His first week has been wonderful! I mean getting a new puppy is always wonderful but it has been 14 years and I was dreading the work...He is an angel puppy! The easiest puppy I've had so far. He is doing amazing with potty training, he strongly prefers going outside. He has a piddle place indoor potty that the breeder started them on at 3 weeks. He has used that only twice and zero accidents around the house. He is just a little bundle of joy, I can't even express how much happiness has returned to our home. My H has a very high stress position and after losing our Hav Apollo he seemed more stressed than ever because his furry therapist was gone. My girlfriend and I went to NYC Tuesday night and she commented that H practically was beaming with the new pup lol. We are over the moon with him as you can tell, I'm sure you'll be gushing about your own pup soon enough.


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Cmward said:


> His first week has been wonderful! I mean getting a new puppy is always wonderful but it has been 14 years and I was dreading the work...He is an angel puppy! The easiest puppy I've had so far. He is doing amazing with potty training, he strongly prefers going outside. He has a piddle place indoor potty that the breeder started them on at 3 weeks. He has used that only twice and zero accidents around the house. He is just a little bundle of joy, I can't even express how much happiness has returned to our home. My H has a very high stress position and after losing our Hav Apollo he seemed more stressed than ever because his furry therapist was gone. My girlfriend and I went to NYC Tuesday night and she commented that H practically was beaming with the new pup lol. We are over the moon with him as you can tell, I'm sure you'll be gushing about your own pup soon enough.


That is wonderful to hear! He sounds amazing, for both you and your H :grin2: I'm sure I will be gushing soon too  please do keep me posted (feel free to send me private messages!)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cmward said:


> He is our only baby ATM, but our second Hav. My previous Hav was named Apollo.


Thanks for the reminder. Why can you only post one photo at a time? I can post five at a time. I make sure they're small files though . . .


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks for the reminder. Why can you only post one photo at a time? I can post five at a time. I make sure they're small files though . . .


I'm on the mobile version since I use my iPad most of the time. You can only post one photo per post on that version for some reason. Otherwise I'd probably be bombarding the board with photos of his puppy cuteness all day lol.


----------



## FutureHavMom (Oct 17, 2017)

Cmward said:


> After a grueling search we finally brought our new baby home last Friday! We keep pinching ourselves because he is literally so perfect and wonderful. So far I've never had an easier pup, I'm sort of waiting for a piano to fall on my head...Could this little angel be punking me?>


He's soooo cute! And I love his name. Congratulations! How old is he?


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

FutureHavMom said:


> He's soooo cute! And I love his name. Congratulations! How old is he?


Thank you, he will be 13 weeks on Friday. We picked him up at 11 weeks and it already feels like we've always had him lol.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a cute little love bug!


----------

